# Interesting litter



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I only have one litter right now. It is from the orange looking female mentioned in a few of my other posts. She was bred to her son (looks Siamese). This is the resulting litter.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Cute! Nice to see you posting again Jesse.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks. I've taken my breeding waaaay down. I'm going to focus going to focus on breeding rats and keep 2-3 breeding female mice. I'm going to be looking for the females soon. (And a male ) but I want good quality mice this time. This litter is kind of a last minute pairing as I sold the father about two weeks before these were born.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm going to have some show type mice available in a few weeks. 
Splashed, and tri colours, if you're interested.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Does anyone want to take a guess at the colors I have in that litter? I have no idea. One is a black tan (poor quality ) and another is a black self. Other than that I'm clueless.


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> I'm going to have some show type mice available in a few weeks.
> Splashed, and tri colours, if you're interested.


You can just send them on down to Texas.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Forgot to reply to you! Do you have pics of the parents? I love tri colors.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

No pics of the parents right now, but here's the thread with the baby pics: viewtopic.php?f=22&t=6138


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

A couple of those babies look very thin to me. I hope they're ok.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

I did notice a few were on the thin side. I have had small babies do well but we will see. The litter was actually thinned out about a week ago. Originally there were about 16. Normally her litters are no more than 10or so


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Anyone want to take a stab at the colors in the litter? All babies are still doing well. Mom actually bit me (didn't break skin) this morning while I was putting food in her cage. :lol: I am able to sex them now so I'm going to try and write down which ones are which and see which ones I plan to keep (if any) for future breeding. Any I don't keep will go on to be pets (these are just too darn cute to feed to anyone).


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I see sooty RY, Himi, black, and possibly PEW


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Is RY recessive yellow? And what does sooty mean, if so. Just kind of off color?

I can try to get better pictures.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Sotty means they have bad co0louring on their backs. RY means recessive yellow.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

Haha, I always have mice with bad coloring. I guess that is what I get for getting mice out of a feeder bin. "Bad coloring" or not, they are so adorable! I am going to try and get some better pictures of them. One moment.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I stick with my predictions.


----------



## fuzzymom (Nov 28, 2009)

What about the little gray one in the upper right of the first picture? Also, I must mention that the black babies are the blackest I've ever seen pop out of my mice. Normally any blacks I have pop out have light ears, feet, and tails. These guys are dark in comparison to what I usually have! And I know that mice can definitely be darker than these guys, but it is still cool.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

i love the ittle black ones! they are scrummy!


----------

